# Houston Herf



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

I know that there was one going on every weekend in an earlier thread, but I want to see who all would be interested in meeting in a non-bar place seeing as I am only 20. Just gaining interest in this thread and seeing what times and ideas for places could be tossed up. I go to school and work during the week so it would have to be a weekend...preferably a Saturday.

-Mackey


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm game. 

I don't know of many cigar friendly places besides BM's. So I will suggest Serious Cigars. Just throwin' it out there.


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

Im down in galveston and would be interested; (are all houston area cigar smokers young  ) however, I bartend and saturday is my most profitable workday.

Keep me updated though.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

Saturday or Sunday is fine with me, I am heading to Shreveport, LA this weekend but we definently need to do it soon...also, I know there are more than 2 people within the Houston area or would be willing to drive to come...


----------



## Stogmeister (Mar 22, 2006)

LSU_Stogie said:


> Saturday or Sunday is fine with me, I am heading to Shreveport, LA this weekend but we definently need to do it soon...also, I know there are more than 2 people within the Houston area or would be willing to drive to come...


Check out
http://www.frappr.com/clubstogie
if you want to call people out. I haven't been to Serious Cigars yet so I'd be cool with that. There is another good B&M in Sugarland (name eluding me) that would also be a possibility. I work with LSUTiger who lives in Katy and I'm sure he'd be in - of course we're both of age and wouldn't mind haven't a drink with our sticks!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Stogmeister said:


> Check out
> http://www.frappr.com/clubstogie
> if you want to call people out. I haven't been to Serious Cigars yet so I'd be cool with that. There is another good B&M in Sugarland (name eluding me) that would also be a possibility. I work with LSUTiger who lives in Katy and I'm sure he'd be in - of course we're both of age and wouldn't mind haven't a drink with our sticks!


The B&M in Sugar Land is the Smoke Ring. Cigar No Baka can usually be found there from the morning to early afternoon. Saturdays would be kind of rough for me because of family stuff going on but if you guys set a time and place, I'll see what I can do.


----------

